# Calsouth state cup venue for youngers-especially Galway Downs



## a player (Jan 5, 2017)

Just looked at the venues for Youngers.  Rather disappointed with the posting of the Galway Down info.  Wondered if Calsouth ever thought of the soccer parents and their expenses.  Maybe the fields are better at Galway or maybe there were "special incentives", but did Calsouth forget that it is the youngers playing.  $500 to rent RV without food- yeah right!
I know as well as some of the other parents on this team, would have rather been scheduled at SoCal or Norco, at least the expenses would have been about the same for the last two years, not $200 more--just for the hotel.  Just for the ones who think I am just bitching, our family usually spends about $300-350 for the last few times.

Just wanted to know what happened to the other venues which were usually used like San Bernardino, Victorville, Camarillo, etc?  Or by the looks of locations-are we catering to OC and San Diego clubs only, or Calsouth which is located in OC-Placentia?


----------



## Sped (Jan 5, 2017)

Are you seriously complaining about not having to go to Lancaster or Apple Valley?


----------



## a player (Jan 5, 2017)

Sped said:


> Are you seriously complaining about not having to go to Lancaster or Apple Valley?[/QUOTE
> 
> You are missing the point.  Why Galway downs and not San Bernardino?  Why did Calsouth pick some place there are not enough hotels at reasonable prices - not $180 or $300.  I can see why the RV offer for $500 might make sense--NOT!  What do they think we are made of --money trees?  I just hope the weather reports holds true not having rain those weekends--what a mess last year!
> 
> We don't really care where we go, it's the amount for expenses especially after the holidays with our families. Like Marriott by Norco or So Cal (within 5-10 miles) is $125, same hotel $180 in Temecula---and yes, I know there is a casino in Temecula.  And, Sped, for your info, teams will be at Lancaster the second week.


----------



## HBE (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome to Club Soccer........


----------



## MR.D (Jan 5, 2017)

You could always just drive back home at the end of the day.  If you live too far then you could drive 30 minutes north or south and stay in Lake Elsinore, Sun City or Escondido.  You don't have to stay in Temecula.


----------



## a player (Jan 6, 2017)

HBE said:


> Welcome to Club Soccer........


Oh, I had to smile (and Laugh) when I saw this reply.  What made you think I was new to club soccer?  Been in it for a while  with my kids, and I was in club soccer too.  Ha ha.  Been to Surf Cup, Dallas Cup, etc.  Should read posts more carefully before replying since I was really only referring to one venue  expenses at that venue. Thank goodness only one weekend.



MR.D said:


> You could always just drive back home at the end of the day.  If you live too far then you could drive 30 minutes north or south and stay in Lake Elsinore, Sun City or Escondido.  You don't have to stay in Temecula.


I thank you for your reply.  It was the kindest and most intelligent of the recent replies.  Yes, our team is staying outside of Temecula.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 6, 2017)

There is a great Coutyard by Marriott about a mile from Old Town Temecula, stayed there a few times. Looks to be about 2/25 min from the fields.


----------



## GKDad65 (Jan 6, 2017)

Motel 6, 41900 Moreno Rd, Temecula, CA 92590
$60.00/night


----------



## MWN (Jan 6, 2017)

a player said:


> Just looked at the venues for Youngers.  Rather disappointed with the posting of the Galway Down info.  Wondered if Calsouth ever thought of the soccer parents and their expenses.  Maybe the fields are better at Galway or maybe there were "special incentives", but did Calsouth forget that it is the youngers playing.  $500 to rent RV without food- yeah right!
> 
> I know as well as some of the other parents on this team, would have rather been scheduled at SoCal or Norco, at least the expenses would have been about the same for the last two years, not $200 more--just for the hotel.  Just for the ones who think I am just bitching, our family usually spends about $300-350 for the last few times.
> 
> Just wanted to know what happened to the other venues which were usually used like San Bernardino, Victorville, Camarillo, etc?  Or by the looks of locations-are we catering to OC and San Diego clubs only, or Calsouth which is located in OC-Placentia?


Cal South isn't telling you that you need to stay on site.  You are free to grab a $100 hotel room, just like in Norco or SoCal or Lancaster.  Unlike those venues, Galway is unique in that it also has RV sites for rent ... something SoCal and Norco don't offer (or so I believe).

I probably served as a referee at Galway at least 8 weekends during league last year, with most of my time on Polo 2 (the new fields - SCDSL).  While these fields still need some leveling/time to become as pristine as Polo 1 (inner track), Galway is probably the nicest facility/fields around, certainly better than the two fields you identified.

According to this: http://www.galwaydowns.com/soccer-statecup/
 - You can rent a full hookup RV site for $170 a weekend.
 - You can rent a "dry" site for $70 a weekend (no utilities).
 - The RV sites include a parking pass to the games so you save $20
 - If you don't have an RV, you can rent one from a third party, which typically runs about $170 to $200 a night.  They have a relationship with an Airstream company, Roam and Board, which will rent you an RV and have it set up at Galway so no tow truck needed.

Since your objection is economic, there is no dispute that staying in Lancaster is going to be much, much cheaper than Temecula or San Diego (Surf Cup).  Temecula is a popular place on the weekends because of the wineries, casino (Pechanga) and Old Town.

However, if you can go all-in on an RV that is connected to water, sewer and electricity AND be right smack on property for that 8am game.  The RV option probably costs the same or less than staying in a decent hotel room in Temecula, let alone Lake Elsinore.  Let's do the math:

Two nights in a deluxe RV with kitchen costs about $500 (all-in, includes tax, fees, site, etc.)  Bring $100 in groceries (including booze) for those 2 nights.  Likely cost is about $600 for a cool "glamping" on site experience (roasting marsh mellows with the kid the night before the game, waking up and sipping your coffee while looking at the fields).  Its not for everyone and clearly not for families that are pinching pennies.

Two nights in a hotel is about $210 (Motel 6) to $800 (South Coast, Ponte, resort).  Since economics are at play, let's go with the $210 at Motel 6, but to be honest, I would opt for the Temecula Creek Inn as it has a nice restaurant on site ($412 with taxes and fees).  So, we are staying in a hotel without a kitchen, meaning we can expect the following costs:

1) Breakfast on Saturday for a family of 4 - $40
2) Lunch on Saturday - Food trucks, concessions on site - $50.
3) Dinner on Saturday for a family of 4 - $65 (let's assume mom and dad enjoy an adult beverage)

1) Breakfast on Sunday - $40
2) Lunch on Saturday - $50
3) Dinner ... home or at the RV before you leave.

I've got you spending about $250 in food, maybe you get that down to $200 by doing fast food all the time or skipping breakfast.  $250 (food) + $210 (Motel 6) +$20 (parking) is about $480. 

The cheap hotel is clearly the better option, but if your wife is like mine ... Motel 6 is a big "Ohhh hell no."  My wife is going to say ... "Look, you can stay in the Motel 6 if you want, but I'm going to be at the hotel where my feet won't stick to the carpet."  So, why would we get two hotel rooms?

When I went to Lancaster a few years back, it still cost me $500 for the hotel room ($250) plus gas ($50) plus food and drink ($200) and that was just the boy and I.  If my wife and daughters were there, add another $200.

In any case, to answer you direct question ... I think Cal South was thinking that Galway Downs presents one of the most "flexible" solutions and is centrally located (Temecula is about 1 hour from SD, OC and SB, 1.5 hours from LA and other parts).  Like the San Diego Polo Fields, Galway Downs is a polo field and configurable in multiple ways and can easily accommodate all 3 sizes of fields used in State Cup.  Most of the other complexes are set up for large fields and don't have the flexibility or equipment to put fields in any format.  This advantage is, however, a negative when it comes to parking.  While there is plenty of parking (unfortunately dirt fields), be prepared for a small hike to get to your fields.  Galway Downs is huge, 242 acres.

The other "unique" problem for facilities is the new goal size 6.5' x 18.5' for the youngers.  Its my understanding that Galway Downs is purchasing 20 sets of "premium" goals (4" round) and won't be using the temporary 2" pipes that bend in the middle.  At $3k per set, its an expensive proposition.  But, its Galway Downs and they don't do things half-assed.


----------



## MWN (Jan 6, 2017)

GKDad65 said:


> Motel 6, 41900 Moreno Rd, Temecula, CA 92590
> $60.00/night


I just checked for State Cup weekends its $93 a night, plus taxes and fees puts it at $105.


----------



## bababooey (Jan 6, 2017)

MWN said:


> The cheap hotel is clearly the better option, but if your wife is like mine ... Motel 6 is a big "Ohhh hell no."  My wife is going to say ... "Look, you can stay in the Motel 6 if you want, but I'm going to be at the hotel where my feet won't stick to the carpet."  So, why would we get two hotel rooms?


CLASSIC! My favorite line in a long time on this site. Thanks!


----------



## sandshark (Jan 6, 2017)

The entire program with any youth soccer event is 100% geared for the clubs and coaches to make as much money as they can grab from the families.


----------



## Surfref (Jan 6, 2017)

GKDad65 said:


> Motel 6, 41900 Moreno Rd, Temecula, CA 92590
> $60.00/night


Good price if you are into bed bugs, crappy mattress, dirty room and meth deals in the parking lot.  We made that mistake once when DD had a league game in Temecula.  Motel 6 in Temecula is definitely a no-go.


----------



## Surfref (Jan 6, 2017)

We did an Airbnb rental last time DD had games in Temecula.  It cost $260 (Friday, 3pm -Sunday 5pm) for a very nice 1400 SqFt 2bed/2bath condo overlooking a golf course.  We use Airbnb and HomeAway often and spend a lot less than we would on a hotel and get a much more comfortable and relaxing stay.


----------



## gauchosean (Jan 6, 2017)

Any State Cup you avoid the drive to Lancaster or Apple Valley is a victory. 

Greatest State Cup ever was being placed out on Coronado for the weekend.  Worst was having an 8:00am Saturday game in Bakersfield.


----------



## MWN (Jan 6, 2017)

Surfref said:


> We did an Airbnb rental last time DD had games in Temecula.  It cost $260 (Friday, 3pm -Sunday 5pm) for a very nice 1400 SqFt 2bed/2bath condo overlooking a golf course.  We use Airbnb and HomeAway often and spend a lot less than we would on a hotel and get a much more comfortable and relaxing stay.


Those are good options and good advice.  My daughter is a competition cheerleader and goes to Vegas every year for Nationals.  I'm always looking to stay in the "condo" options.  In fact, next week I'm going to the NSCAA convention and staying in a condo-apartment rather than the hotel option.


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Good price if you are into bed bugs, crappy mattress, dirty room and meth deals in the parking lot.  We made that mistake once when DD had a league game in Temecula.  Motel 6 in Temecula is definitely a no-go.


We stayed at Days Inn in San Bernardino because it was near the Blast complex.  Two rooms on our floor were closed off with police tape because of a meth lab cleanup.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 6, 2017)

From an entertainment perspective Galway Downs is near Pechanga Casino, Wine tasting locations, and there's plenty of options in terms of restaurants.   Lake Elsinore has a few hotels that might be cheaper than Temecula.     San Bernardino has.... a run down city.    they do have a casino but that's it.       Lancaster has nothing and the weather can be really bad.    

Why are you complaining?


----------



## jrcaesar (Jan 6, 2017)

a player said:


> Just wanted to know what happened to the other venues which were usually used like San Bernardino, Victorville, Camarillo, etc? Or by the looks of locations-are we catering to OC and San Diego clubs only, or Calsouth which is located in OC-Placentia?


Here's the message board equivalent of _*Let Me Google That For You:*
Venues: http://2017scgovy-calsouth.sportsaffinity.com/tour/public/info/venues2.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=A5E0518E-F7FF-4E01-A875-3A9B4A55F5EA
**AND**
Venues: http://cysa.affinitysoccer.com/tour/public/info/venues2.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=48C6543F-1465-44E1-9811-0DD748512D0E_

And the parents on our team will take Lancaster over Victorville (Apple Valley) any day!


----------



## True love (Jan 6, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Good price if you are into bed bugs, crappy mattress, dirty room and meth deals in the parking lot.  We made that mistake once when DD had a league game in Temecula.  Motel 6 in Temecula is definitely a no-go.




                        Is not only cheap hotel, bed bugs is every where lol 

                               Hotel apologizes to Cavs' Irving for bed bugs


OKLAHOMA CITY (AP) — Hilton Hotels has apologized after Cleveland Cavaliers guard Kyrie Irving said he was bitten by bed bugs Saturday nightduring his stay in downtown Oklahoma City. 
Irving played just nine minutes the next day in a nationally televised win over the Oklahoma City Thunder. Irving later said it was because he discovered the bugs and slept on the couch instead of his bed at the Skirvin Hilton. He said he had just three hours of sleep and had tightness in his back afterward. 
Hilton said in a statement it was "sorry to hear about Mr. Irving's stay."
Health inspectors from the Oklahoma City-County Health Department say adjacent rooms were inspected by a professional pest company, and no other signs of bed bugs were noted.


----------



## Socalsoccer (Jan 7, 2017)

Always check the registry first
http://bedbugregistry.com


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm more bothered by Sunday afternoon games on Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## MWN (Jan 10, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> I'm more bothered by Sunday afternoon games on Super Bowl Sunday.


So you are requesting a bar and big screen at Galway?


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 10, 2017)

GKDad65 said:


> Motel 6, 41900 Moreno Rd, Temecula, CA 92590
> $60.00/night


now you got money to hit the wineries after the crazy games lol


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> I'm more bothered by Sunday afternoon games on Super Bowl Sunday.


I recall Celtic Cup many years ago when we offered a 4PM consolation game on Super Bowl Sunday to satisfy the promised 4-game minimum.  Leaders of both teams got together and decided to head home instead.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 11, 2017)

MWN said:


> So you are requesting a bar and big screen at Galway?


There actually is a bar and TV at Galway. Food isn't bad, but service was slow.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 11, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> There actually is a bar and TV at Galway. Food isn't bad, but service was slow.


Are they allowed to serve alcohol during a Cal South event?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 11, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Are they allowed to serve alcohol during a Cal South event?


I had lunch & a Sculpin after a league game.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 11, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I had lunch & a Sculpin after a league game.


Sweet! I'm in! Great choice on your beer selection!


----------



## Supermodel56 (Jan 11, 2017)

Aren't most of the games moved to Lancaster or Silverlakes by Super Bowl weekend?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> I'm more bothered by Sunday afternoon games on Super Bowl Sunday.


Plenty of time for watching the pathetic,  kneeling, PC NFL after the kids are gone, if it's still around by then.


----------



## Surfref (Jan 31, 2018)

a player said:


> Just looked at the venues for Youngers.  Rather disappointed with the posting of the Galway Down info.  Wondered if Calsouth ever thought of the soccer parents and their expenses.  Maybe the fields are better at Galway or maybe there were "special incentives", but did Calsouth forget that it is the youngers playing.  $500 to rent RV without food- yeah right!
> I know as well as some of the other parents on this team, would have rather been scheduled at SoCal or Norco, at least the expenses would have been about the same for the last two years, not $200 more--just for the hotel.  Just for the ones who think I am just bitching, our family usually spends about $300-350 for the last few times.
> 
> Just wanted to know what happened to the other venues which were usually used like San Bernardino, Victorville, Camarillo, etc?  Or by the looks of locations-are we catering to OC and San Diego clubs only, or Calsouth which is located in OC-Placentia?


Galway Downs is not close for all San Diego families.  It is only close for families in northeast San Diego.  I have to referee there and from my house in southeast San Diego to the Galway fields is a minimum of a 90 minute drive.  It is better than driving to Lancaster or Apple Valley.


----------



## watfly (Jan 31, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Galway Downs is not close for all San Diego families.  It is only close for families in northeast San Diego.  I have to referee there and from my house in southeast San Diego to the Galway fields is a minimum of a 90 minute drive.  It is better than driving to Lancaster or Apple Valley.


We come from Mt. Helix and I don't mind the drive to Galway.  I think its worth it for the quality of the fields.  Parking can be a little slow and far from the fields, and Galway staff can be a little salty, but otherwise I think its a solid venue.  They did serve beer at the Murrieta Surf tournament if you were willing to wait in line for awhile.  Hopefully there will be more concessions at the state cup than the limited options at the Murrieta Surf tourney.  Just wish we didn't have an 8 am game Saturday.


----------



## Josep (Jan 31, 2018)

You’re a veteran of club soccer.  You should know that the youngest get the shaft.  ALWAYS.


----------



## SplitSoccerFamMom (Jan 31, 2018)

The other "unique" problem for facilities is the new goal size 6.5' x 18.5' for the youngers.  Its my understanding that Galway Downs is purchasing 20 sets of "premium" goals (4" round) and won't be using the temporary 2" pipes that bend in the middle.  At $3k per set, its an expensive proposition.  But, its Galway Downs and they don't do things half-assed.[/QUOTE]
A few half assed exceptions at Galway. One being the parking. If they don’t at least chalk parking spot lines this year, I may pull in the exit and ‘skip’ the parking fee.


----------



## Surfref (Jan 31, 2018)

watfly said:


> We come from Mt. Helix and I don't mind the drive to Galway.  I think its worth it for the quality of the fields.  Parking can be a little slow and far from the fields, and Galway staff can be a little salty, but otherwise I think its a solid venue.  They did serve beer at the Murrieta Surf tournament if you were willing to wait in line for awhile.  Hopefully there will be more concessions at the state cup than the limited options at the Murrieta Surf tourney.  Just wish we didn't have an 8 am game Saturday.


This will be my first time there.  Maybe I can grab a beer after refereeing and make my daughter drive home.  Any advice on where to park and getting in and out of the venue.  

I am on the south side of Mt Helix.


----------



## Surfref (Jan 31, 2018)

Do they charge referees for parking?


----------



## watfly (Jan 31, 2018)

Surfref said:


> This will be my first time there.  Maybe I can grab a beer after refereeing and make my daughter drive home.  Any advice on where to park and getting in and out of the venue.
> 
> I am on the south side of Mt Helix.


At the Surf tournament I noticed that they had separate parking lot for refs, which I assume was no charge, but I don't know for sure.   I believe you will be pretty close to the fields that are outside the racetrack.  If you have games on the infield of the track you might have a bit of a walk.  Take this with a grain of salt because I only saw the turnoff for ref parking and didn't see the actual lot.  The ingress and egress from the general admission lot can get backed up but I would think you would be OK in the ref lot.  Plenty of strip mall food options within a few miles.  Good luck.


----------



## outside! (Feb 1, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Do they charge referees for parking?


When you pull up, say you are a ref and don't pay. If they try to make you, get on the top secret ref messaging system and set up a boycott of Galway. Once a few games get cancelled, they may reconsider. Refs should not have to pay for parking.


----------



## MWN (Feb 1, 2018)

All State Cup venues DO NOT charge referees for parking, which includes Del Mar to Galway to Silverlakes to Lancaster.  Have your USSF ID and/or be in your referee attire.


----------



## outside! (Feb 1, 2018)

MWN said:


> All State Cup venues DO NOT charge referees for parking, which includes Del Mar to Galway to Silverlakes to Lancaster.  Have your USSF ID and/or be in your referee attire.


My son is a referee and does not drive yet. At the Polo Fields last year they tried to make me pay when I was picking him up since he wasn't with me. I just said I was picking up a referee and was not going to pay and would be happy to talk to their supervisor. They let me in without paying.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 2, 2018)

outside! said:


> When you pull up, say you are a ref and don't pay. If they try to make you, get on the top secret ref messaging system and set up a boycott of Galway. Once a few games get cancelled, they may reconsider. Refs should not have to pay for parking.


If I have to pay for parking and not get reimbursed at a National/State Cup tournament than I will just turn around and go home.  I know many refs that have the same policy.


----------



## Toch (Feb 4, 2018)

a player said:


> Oh, I had to smile (and Laugh) when I saw this reply.  What made you think I was new to club soccer?  Been in it for a while  with my kids, and I was in club soccer too.  Ha ha.  Been to Surf Cup, Dallas Cup, etc.  Should read posts more carefully before replying since I was really only referring to one venue  expenses at that venue. Thank goodness only one weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I thank you for your reply.  It was the kindest and most intelligent of the recent replies.  Yes, our team is staying outside of Temecula.



Sounds like a bunch of whining


----------



## Surfref (Feb 4, 2018)

Review of my trip to Galway Downs today.  Crappy dirt road in and parking.  The fields in the horse track area were not much better.  The fields were horrible with just dried dead grass and a lot of dirt.  I have been at Galway, Silverlakes and Oceanside over the last few weeks.  Oceanside has the best fields out of all three with Galway having the worst.  Instead of playing at Galway they should have just picked a dirt lot somewhere it would have been the same field conditions.


----------



## watfly (Feb 4, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Review of my trip to Galway Downs today.  Crappy dirt road in and parking.  The fields in the horse track area were not much better.  The fields were horrible with just dried dead grass and a lot of dirt.  I have been at Galway, Silverlakes and Oceanside over the last few weeks.  Oceanside has the best fields out of all three with Galway having the worst.  Instead of playing at Galway they should have just picked a dirt lot somewhere it would have been the same field conditions.


Wow, we must of played at entirely different venue called Galway downs.  Fields 1 and 2 were awesome, while the route in to the parking was a bit circuitous we were able to park right next to our fields both days.  Dirt roads and parking have never offended me, but I know its troublesome for others. The perfectly flat fields had dormant grass (not unlike the Polo fields) but we had zero dirt patches, but yes the fields in Oside and SL are visually greener.  However, the pitches play the same regardless of color.  The commute was only an hour plus a few minutes for parking. I'm guessing the commute to Oside would of been longer based on the typical I-5 traffic.  We had excellent refs all three games, and the best part was the boys advanced, albeit by the skin of their teeth, by eliminating Surf.  I guess my glass is just half full.


----------



## Nefutous (Feb 5, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Review of my trip to Galway Downs today.  Crappy dirt road in and parking.  The fields in the horse track area were not much better.  The fields were horrible with just dried dead grass and a lot of dirt.  I have been at Galway, Silverlakes and Oceanside over the last few weeks.  Oceanside has the best fields out of all three with Galway having the worst.  Instead of playing at Galway they should have just picked a dirt lot somewhere it would have been the same field conditions.


What age group and level?  It seems like the younger and lower cup teams always get the worst fields.


----------



## USC (Feb 5, 2018)

watfly said:


> Wow, we must of played at entirely different venue called Galway downs.  Fields 1 and 2 were awesome, while the route in to the parking was a bit circuitous we were able to park right next to our fields both days.  Dirt roads and parking have never offended me, but I know its troublesome for others. The perfectly flat fields had dormant grass (not unlike the Polo fields) but we had zero dirt patches, but yes the fields in Oside and SL are visually greener.  However, the pitches play the same regardless of color.  The commute was only an hour plus a few minutes for parking. I'm guessing the commute to Oside would of been longer based on the typical I-5 traffic.  We had excellent refs all three games, and the best part was the boys advanced, albeit by the skin of their teeth, by eliminating Surf.  I guess my glass is just half full.


Great assessment!  Nothing wrong with dormant grass, all fields inside the horse track (1-8) were in excellent shape.  Nothing wrong with dirt parking lots, most venues have dirt parking lots anyways.


----------



## MWN (Feb 5, 2018)

Galway Downs is Bermuda grass.  I believe they use two varieties on the different fields (Tifsport and Bandera), which are varieties used in various professional stadiums (Petco, LA Galaxy, etc.) .  It's winter in SoCal and the higher performing bermuda grass goes dormant (turns brown).  Its still alive, just sleeping until the nighttime temperatures warm up above 55 degrees.   With regard to the Polo Fields in Del Mar, you should see a greener surface towards the coast because the inland areas have a longer cold season.  All of those professional stadiums that use bermuda grass will "dye" their fields so it looks good on TV.  Often times they use two different dyes to create mow lines/rows.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 5, 2018)

USC said:


> Great assessment!  Nothing wrong with dormant grass, all fields inside the horse track (1-8) were in excellent shape.  Nothing wrong with dirt parking lots, most venues have dirt parking lots anyways.


Fields 6-8 had more dirt than grass.  When the ball rolling across the field kicks up a cloud of dirt behind it is easy to tell the majority of the field is dirt.  And, I had to referee on the field so I know what the playing surface was like.


----------



## MWN (Feb 5, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Fields 6-8 had more dirt than grass.  When the ball rolling across the field kicks up a cloud of dirt behind it is easy to tell the majority of the field is dirt.  And, I had to referee on the field so I know what the playing surface was like.


The south side of Polo 1 is thin, which is where fields 5-8 were, so your experience makes sense.  The northern side (1-4) and Polo 2 are in pretty good shape, which explains the other's experiences.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 5, 2018)

MWN said:


> The south side of Polo 1 is thin, which is where fields 5-8 were, so your experience makes sense.  The northern side (1-4) and Polo 2 are in pretty good shape, which explains the other's experiences.


I never stepped foot on fields 1-4 so could not tell you if they were good or bad.  I just know that my shoes, socks, and legs/feet were covered in dirt.  Wife made me wash off my feet with the garden hose before I could come in the house.


----------



## carla hinkle (Feb 6, 2018)

My son (2009) played on Galway Downs fields 9 & 10. Giant patches of dirt, exacerbated by a Santa Ana windstorm. On Sunday (1/28) the kids were playing with giant clouds of dirt, leaves & sticks blowing in their eyes. Temecula is pretty centrally located but the condition of the field was less than stellar.


----------



## gkrent (Feb 6, 2018)

I am a fan of all venues with such close proximity to quality table games.


----------

